# Inexpensive cooling methods



## jasonidus (Nov 24, 2007)

i'd like to first ask what an ideal temperature should be for a computer

and then i want to ask about any inexpensive accessories i could purchase and install or upgrade in my computer to keep it running nice and cool

thanks, and Happy New Year


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ideal idle would be about 30c-40c, load 50c-60c. by far the cheapest thing to install would be a case fan, which are normally around $5 depending on where you go. 

next would be a CPU heat sink fan (hsf) which a decent one is about $20

Then there are high end hsf, which cost about $40-$80. what are your current temps?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Also, what processor do you have? Each processor has a specific max operating temp, and there are several formulas for determining what heatsink, thermal paste, and number of fans you need.

Additionally, what case do you have?


----------

